# كثييير أللي بدون شعور يغررس في ألبششر سهمهُ . .!



## @دانه الدنيا@ (15 نوفمبر 2011)

وفييتّ بَ عآإلمّـ خآإيينُ أبد مآإيعررف( ألطييبهُ )
 آذآإ زآد ـألوفآإ مِنيّ لقييتّ ب عآإلميّ صصدمهُ 


 أششيلٌ همُوْوْمـّ هـ ألعآإلمّ وُ هميّ زآإد تغرييبهُ 
 ‏وحيييدُه فيّ دروب ألحززنّ وأكتبّ دمعتيّ كلمهُ . .!


 زمن ( خــآإينّ ) وصصدق ـألحبّ من أول عذآرييبهُ . !
 يظنّ إن ألوفآإ و ألصصدق ينشر فيّ ألفضضآإ عتمهُ 


 ‏إذآ قلت ـألزمن وآإفِيّ يصيرون ألبششر عيبهُ . . 
 وإذآ قلت ألبششر وآإفيينّ يصصبح هـ ألزمنّ غمّمّهُ 


 ‏قلييل ألليّ يششيل ـألطييبّ وألحبّ ينآإديّ بهُ . !
 و كثيير ـألليّ يششيل ـألظلمـ فيّ قلبهُ ولآ همهُ 


 قلييل ألليّ يحسس بَ لوْعة ـألششآكيّ ويدريّ بهُ 
 و كثيير ـألليّ يزييد ألجررح دون إحسسآس آو رحمهُ 


 قليييل ألليّ ضمييرهـّ ( حيّ ) وألإخلآص يسسريّ بهُ . . 
 و كثييير ـألليّ بدونّ شعور يغررس فيّ ألبششر سهمهُ . .! 


 قليييل ـألليّ إلى منهُ ( وعد ) فيّ شيّ يوفيّ بهٌ . . . . . 
 وكثييير ـألليّ يخوْوْن ـألوعد و ( ألضضضحكه على فمهُ ) 


 عجززت أفهمّ وششش ألمطلووووبّ مدريّ صدق أو رييبهُ 
 عجززتّ أفهمّ وشش ألمطلوووبّ حززن وهمّ أو بسسسمهُ 



 ترى مآإكل منّ يحكيّ يحسس ب كلمتهُ ( هيييبهُ ) !
 ولآ صصصمتّ ـألبششر مقيآإس لـلـ تدبيرر وألحكمهٌ .​


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: كثييير أللي بدون شعور يغررس في ألبششر سهمهُ . .!*

سلمت انا ملك ع الخاطره دانه


----------

